# Paste flux or liquid



## Matison (12 mo ago)

I stocked up on paste flux when I was in technical school for electronics. It’s been a little over 40 years, but the flux still looks ok, maybe a little thicker. Do you recommend paste using flux, or something more soluble when soldering wires and track? I have never used the liquid kind, and don’t know if it works well.


----------



## Roy Merritt (10 mo ago)

I use paste. For me, its much easer to use effectively without needing a lot of cleanup.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

I have both. My go-to guide for this hobby is Larry Puckett, the DCC guy. He has several videos on soldering - all worth a looksie.





I have not yet found the flux type he used - more of a gel consistency. The paste flux I bought via Amazon is much harder and more crumbly than pasty, if that makes sense. So I bought some liquid flux too, on the recommendation of a fairly recent article in _Model Railroader_. It comes with a long needle applicator and is quite precise. I like it. The liquid has become my go to for soldering.

If just learning, as I was, I highly recommend his videos on soldering (and most everything else!). 

I did not, however, buy the very expensive soldering station he likes as do others in the hobby. I have a 40 watt Weller pencil type from Home Depot and thata has served me fine.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I use a gel like that video. It's nice and easy to clean up and it stays put.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

JeffHurl said:


> I use a gel like that video. It's nice and easy to clean up and it stays put.


Where did you get it? If you remember?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Home Depot. Water based lead free.

Home Depot Link

I'm not 100% sure if it was the red tin or the green tin


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i would rather use the lead based fluxes, if they haven't killed me yet, they probably won't...and i do have some liquid fluxes, but i seldom use them except for reflowing smds and fine pitch stuff like that, otherwise the liquid is too messy on the cleanup chores ..
can't say if i've ever seen a 'crumbly' flux, ???


----------

